# looking for players in North Jersey



## Failed Saving Throw (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm moving to Clifton in early September and am looking to DM a new group once I get settled in. I prefer experienced players 21 and older who enjoy D&D 3.5. I'm tossing around a few ideas of what to run, but right now am leaning toward playing the _Savage Tide_ adventure path. I've also always wanted to run a Dark Sun campaign, though this time I would use 3.5 rules. 

E-mail me at quirkjames AT gmail DOT com.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey, I might be interested ... looking for a group in the N Jersey area (I'm in Lake Hopatcong).

What are you thinking for how often, when in the week, etc?


----------



## Cinerarium (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi -- I might be interested too.  I don't really know Savage Tides though... I'll have to look for that one.  I'm in High Bridge and work in Bridgewater so depending when and where the game is I might be in -- let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 11, 2007)

Bump ... FST, when do you move up here, exactly.


----------

